# WalMart Info



## Katybug (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm not a WalMart shopper, never have been.  There isn't one close to me, they offer extremely poor customer service (or none at all -- at least at the ones where I live,) and I hate dealing with the long checkout lines and crowds. Apparently gazillions of others feel differently, including an alligator that showed up at the front door of the WalMart in Apopoka, FL, this weekend!  Ha!

Whether or not you enjoy shopping there, these facts are extremely impressive:



Wal-Mart averages a profit of $1.8 million every hour


35 million people shop at Wal-Mart every day, as much as the population of Canada.


Wal-Mart's $316 billion U.S. retail sales exceed those of *Kroger *-0.07%), *Target* -0.49%), *Costco* -0.49%) and *Walgreens* -0.63%) combined.


The average Wal-Mart supercenter sells 140,000 individual items.


Wal-Mart opened between four and five new stores every week in 2012.


The Walton family is worth $150 billion, about as much as Bill Gates, Warren Buffett and Michael Bloomberg combined.


Wal-Mart commonly receives 25 applications for every open job.


Between Wal-Mart's opening in 1962 and 2002, the number of single-store retailers in the U.S. declined 55%.


Wal-Mart accounts for 25% of *Clorox*'s -0.49%) total sales.


Wal-Mart's top-selling item in 2012 was the banana.


90% of Americans live within 15 minutes of a Wal-Mart.


Wal-Mart's net sales were $466 billion in 2012. That's more than Argentina's GDP.


Wal-Mart has 2.2 million employees, more than the population of Houston.


If Wal-Mart were a country, it would be the 26th largest economy in the world


----------



## Katybug (Oct 21, 2013)

I apologize, but I couldn't delete the lines between each statement.  Kindly overlook.


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 21, 2013)

I HATE wallly world, but our budget forces us to shop there for things like toiletries, paper goods because their prices are a lot cheaper than the grocery stores. But I never buy meat there, just not sure where that comes from at wally world.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 21, 2013)

seabreezy said:


> I HATE wallly world, but our budget forces us to shop there for things like toiletries, paper goods because their prices are a lot cheaper than the grocery stores. But I never buy meat there, just not sure where that comes from at wally world.



*Without question there prices are cheaper, but all the ones here are a good 30 min ride for me in living downtown. With gas being what it is...it's nowhere near practical.  For those of you who live close to one, I totally understand your savings and making it worthwhile.*


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 21, 2013)

We shop there for quite a few household items.

They sell the same brands we can buy at our regular over-priced store, where we get all of our meat and poultry and fish, I won't buy it at Wal-mart, not sure where it is coming from and all that.

But holy cow can we ever save money on things. Quite a few things we can save atleast $1.50-$2.00 an item, that really adds up.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Katybug for the info on Walmart and their obscene profits.  They are well known for their low paying salaries to employees, forcing a lot of the employees to be on the public dole just to make ends meet...causing a drag on the economy and tax payers...  

I shop there only when there is no other choice.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2013)

I have 2 Walmarts close to me, and I do shop at them often for certain things.  Not everything they sell is cheaper than other stores, especially in the food department...I stick to Krogers for most of my food shopping (or Costco).  Prices on some items are definitely cheaper than other stores. I don't like their fruit, always seems overpriced and bad.

 When I was first checking them out years ago, I'd look at say a toaster at Target, KMart and then Walmart...WM always had the lower price.  I don't have loads of money, so if I can save a buck I will.  I've had good customer service at the WMs I frequent, and the lines are never really long, they seem to have a lot of registers open to choose from.

I've been to Safeway before, with one huge line and one incompetent cashier, no other registers open, and no hope of one being opened.   If their successful businesswise, good for them...that's what it's all about for these large companies, to be successful.  Walgreens drug store has a store every three blocks it seems, where I live.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 21, 2013)

Jackie22 said:


> Thanks Katybug for the info on Walmart and their obscene profits.  They are well known for their low paying salaries to employees, forcing a lot of the employees to be on the public dole just to make ends meet...causing a drag on the economy and tax payers...
> 
> I shop there only when there is no other choice.



*Not only that, but they treat their employees in a very demeaning manner and I heard this first hand from my former neighbor who worked there 2 years and have read it for years.  

I didn't read this story, only headlines, but one of their employees recently tried to assist a customer in some sort of distress and was fired for attempting to help, but they rec'd so much flack they are now attempting to rehire.  That said, you can save $$$, but it's always last resort for me.  And given the money spent on gas, I'll keep taking advantage of triple coupon and senior shopping days at my regular store.  
*


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

Leeches, predators and one of the single greatest killers of the American economy. They contract with under-aged, underpaid labor, engage in criminal "bargaining" with their suppliers (think Mafia) and their sameness in every store is a blight upon the land.

Yet they are obscenely successful.



Tells you something about America ...


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Not all successful companies treat their employees bad.....

this is an article mainly about Cosco, but it also has a list of similar companies

http://www.tlnt.com/2013/08/09/weekly-wrap-what-costco-can-teach-about-treating-employees-right/


----------



## Sid (Oct 21, 2013)

Would you define "obscene profits" for me?  Please and Thank You


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

Sid said:


> Would you define "obscene profits" for me?  Please and Thank You



One definition might be:



> Any profit that is derived from a business venture when the employees are not paid a sufficient living wage, foreign populations are placed into virtual slavery and suppliers are threatened with being cut-off if they in turn don't apply pressure to _their_ supplies to make everything in the cheapest manner possible.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 21, 2013)

I guess I just don't give a crap.

The Kraft Mayo and Beaver Tarter sauce are all made in the same place. Whether I buy it at one store for 2 dollars more a jar, it is the same stuff. 

Unless they have some little kids locked in a room someplace making it just special cheap for Wal-mart.

I know all the arguments for and against Wal-mart, I have to worry about my bottom.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 21, 2013)

Katybug said:


> I'm not a WalMart shopper, never have been.  There isn't one close to me, they offer extremely poor customer service (or none at all -- at least at the ones where I live,) and I hate dealing with the long checkout lines and crowds. Apparently gazillions of others feel differently, including an alligator that showed up at the front door of the WalMart in Apopoka, FL, this weekend!  Ha!
> 
> Whether or not you enjoy shopping there, these facts are extremely impressive:
> 
> ...



Just curious--if you've never shopped at a Walmart, how do you know they have bad customer service?


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 21, 2013)

Sid said:


> Would you define "obscene profits" for me?  Please and Thank You



Obscene profits - more money than I have in my wallet, my checking account and my savings account put together. 

I admit, I have mixed feelings about Walmart.  From what I've read, they single handedly destroyed furniture making in the Carolinas, and once the Carolinas couldn't go any cheaper (and the father died), the kids stopped buying American made products, because they could get them even cheaper over seas.

Then again, I hear lots about how they mistreat (underpay/lousy benefits) their employees from all sorts of sources except form most of the employees. Most of the employees that I've ever heard or seen writing about the company, seem to genuinely like them. I've come to the conclusion I don't really understand what they do with employees--just a bunch of hearsay that can fit into anyone's belief system to paint any kind of picture we want. AND, mostly, it's not that interesting to me to do the hard research.

We do go there from time to time. 
--The few instances I've needed customer assistance, the employees seemed nice and were helpful. 
--The produce is the least fresh of any stores we go to, and we also go to Sav-a-Lot, who save-a-lot by buying old produce. It's fine if I plan to use it that day, but moldy the next day. 
--10% of what we had on our shopping list wasn't available on the shelves. (Who runs out of bananas, cheese and cereal in the middle of a weekday?)
--We're both disabled, so we can only go on good-days for us, because it's more walking than a trip through an Ikea store, and the chances of getting an electric scooter are only slightly higher than getting a winning lottery number.
--We started going because our local Foreman Mills closed. (Foreman Mills is a place to buy cheap, irregular shirts, trousers, socks, undergarments and nightclothes, all American made stuff, but irregulars.) Our annual clothing budget is around $50 a year (for both of us), so we understand Walmart clothes are made in foreign-soil sweat shops, but we can't afford American made, since a T-shirt can start at $45 last checked (which granted was 5-7 years ago.) Workers should be paid a reasonable wage, but people ought to be able to afford those reasonable products too. (Mark-up for clothes is generally 400-800%.)

I tend to laugh at people who think anyone who makes a profit is greedy, and yet they tend not to want to work for free. I'm all for capitalism, but part of capitalism is supposed to be that people stop buying what they don't think is fair.

Yes, I see the hypocrisy there, but, hey, if you know where I can buy clothes for two very large people for less money, please tell me. Walmart helped America nudge away from being a manufacturing country. I see no choice but to adapt to that.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 21, 2013)

For us, walmart is the only game in town.I try to fill my freezer with meat when I go into the city though. Much of walmarts meat is 15% to 20% water. Not only are you paying a high price for water it affects the quality of the meat too.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 21, 2013)

_Is Walmart just a grocery store like Safeway with Fruit & Veg & Meat or do they sell all sorts of things like furniture etc, i particularily love the colourful and insane outfits some of  the customers wear, they are in a class of their own_


----------



## Katybug (Oct 21, 2013)

atwhatcost said:


> Just curious--if you've never shopped at a Walmart, how do you know they have bad customer service?


*In answer your question...when Wal-Mart first opened here ages ago, I shopped there quite a few times.  Enough to form my opinion, and I'm sorry to have misled you.  It is a place I no longer care to shop.  There is no right or wrong, you either like it or you don't. At the same time, I'm quick to admit there is no way to know how much money I could have saved if I felt differently.  I have friends who love the savings and shop there regularly.  

I would like to share a funny story, tho, and one I laugh about every time I think back on it.  My g'son wanted a particular CD, one that he had seen there and, of course, it would be the least expensive place to buy it.  The CD wasn't in place as he had seen it the day before, nor was there an employee in sight to ask for assistance -- as usual.  Must have been a bad day for me, but I began very quietly saying to myself, "I hate this place, I hate this place, I hate this place."  From out of nowhere an employee appeared and said, "I don't blame you, lady, I hate this place too and if it didn't pay my salary I would never set foot in here."  We all got a big laugh out of it.  

Obviously there are multitudes of millions who love shopping there, I'm just not one of them.  

*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Is Walmart just a grocery store like Safeway with Fruit & Veg & Meat or do they sell all sorts of things like furniture etc, i particularily love the colourful and insane outfits some of  the customers wear, they are in a class of their own_



The Walmarts by me started out as more of a department store, they had a hardware section, clothes, electronics, housewares, linens, limited furniture section, etc.  Then they changed the stores to add a section that was like a supermarket, with a limited choice of drinks, canned foods, produce, frozen seafood, meats, bakery, etc.  Recently they started opening Walmart Neighborhood Markets, I haven't been in one of those, but I understand it's only like a food supermarket, no other things sold there.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

atwhatcost said:


> ... Yes, I see the hypocrisy there, but, hey, if you know where I can buy clothes for two very large people for less money, please tell me. Walmart helped America nudge away from being a manufacturing country. I see no choice but to adapt to that.



I buy my clothing from the Salvation Army - on average I pay $2-$3 for a shirt or pair of pants, and they have sizes all the way up. If I were really diligent and wanted to save even more I'd go there on Wednesdays when they have 1/2 off most of the clothing. 

You say Walmart helped nudge America away from being a manufacturing economy as if that were a _good_ thing. Yet in an earlier paragraph you tell the tale of the Carolinas losing their furniture businesses. Which is it?


----------



## Katybug (Oct 22, 2013)

AT WHAT COST says....from what I've read, they single handedly destroyed furniture making in the Carolinas, 

*You nailed it on that one!  A couple friends of the man I work for (from High Point, NC, which used to be a furniture mecca and then some)  were yrs ago put in the position of having to close their furn mfg businesses & go bankrupt, or move their operations to Shanghai....and move they did.  They despise every aspect of it, but with families to provide for, it was either sink or swim.  They "single handedly" blame the infamous Wal-Mart, and say they will never get over the heartbreak of having to put so many here out of work.  Staying open would have helped nothing, as American made furniture was not selling, or anything else made here -- as we all well know.  *


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 22, 2013)

I do what I can to "shop local" and keep small businesses in business.

I shop at my local little family owned Drug Store and pay more, but I want to help keep them around. I bought my computer from a local business who builds and sells their own computers and I have my internet access through them.

I do what I can in some small way.

We were just talking about this at work yesterday. I don't know what the answer is, but Wal-mart is not going away. And those of us who do like to save $$ were we can, we do. I personally would rather shop at Wal-mart than the over priced Safeways and Albertsons.

As far as furniture goes, Wal-mart sells cheap junk and if anybody wanted some quality furniture, they sure wouldn't go there to buy it. I am not arguing with anybody, but I don't see how crappy press-board tables and cabinets would put a good furniture business out of business.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 22, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> The Walmarts by me started out as more of a department store, they had a hardware section, clothes, electronics, housewares, linens, limited furniture section, etc.  Then they changed the stores to add a section that was like a supermarket, with a limited choice of drinks, canned foods, produce, frozen seafood, meats, bakery, etc.  Recently they started opening Walmart Neighborhood Markets, I haven't been in one of those, but I understand it's only like a food supermarket, no other things sold there.



*Jill, all the Wal-Marts have always been over sized stores, but a few years ago they began Super Wal-Marts, with an average sized grocery store on one side (offering everything every other large grocer offers) and all the other tons of aisles of non-food items taking up the rest.  It truly is one-stop shopping and those I know who shop the larger ones say they are completely exhausted  afterward.  To me, the "Supers" appear to cover well more than an entire block. 

I'm not familiar with the Walmart Neighborhood Markets.  There aren't any in this area, those offering food only, but the other two types surround the outskirts of the city in every direction*


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> ... As far as furniture goes, Wal-mart sells cheap junk and if anybody wanted some quality furniture, they sure wouldn't go there to buy it. I am not arguing with anybody, but I don't see how crappy press-board tables and cabinets would put a good furniture business out of business.



Just a thought ... I agree that their furniture is garbage, but just the fact that it's cheap and available is alluring to the masses who don't have a lot of expendable income. If Wal-Mart weren't around then perhaps a lot of local craftsmen - including retired ones - could set up home shops to produce economical yet quality furniture to fill that niche. You'd having thriving small businesses across the country, employed seniors, an improved economy and happy customers, with nothing bearing a "Made in Taiwan" label.

In addition, there will always be a high-end market, so those folks can go to their usual furniture stores and spend $5,000 on a canopy bed with hand-turned oak spindles.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 22, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> I do what I can to "shop local" and keep small businesses in business.
> 
> I shop at my local little family owned Drug Store and pay more, but I want to help keep them around. I bought my computer from a local business who builds and sells their own computers and I have my internet access through them.
> 
> ...



*I'm so glad there are people who are willing to keep the "mom & pops" businesses doing well.  I'm limited like most of us, but I use a locally owned drug store most of the time, but don't buy anything other than meds.  I don't think the price of meds varies that much from the chains...but could be wrong on that.  Have to admit any and everything else I could buy in there is purchased at Target.  It delivers better customer service than any store of any type I've ever shopped in.  Other Targets may not be the same, but mine is outstanding! There may be some of you who equate Target to Wal-Mart, but this is just my opinion, tho Wal-Mart is cheaper, the 2 stores shouldn't be mentioned in the same breath in any aspect....but as I said, just my opinion. 

I also shop a locally owned bakery for special dinners and occasions.  Their beautifully decorated birthday cakes are like homemade and very reasonably priced, and their sourdough bread is outta this world.  And when it comes to eating out, and I'm not talking expensively, chains are out of the question.  Way too many of every nationality here to even consider the chains, that all taste the same to me and pale in comparison.  My favorite lil soda shop around the corner offers the best junk food around and Katzs' Deli serves up the best Reubens in town.  Like you, Hipster, I do what I can and sincerely wish it could be more.  

I couldn't agree more on the cheap press-board furniture from Wal-Mart, it's not what any of us would really want.  Compared to quality furniture, it's a joke, but I'm so grateful to Phil who explains things better than anyone I know.  And that has to be the reason Wal-Mart appears to me to be the bad guy in the deal.  *


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 22, 2013)

Good for you Katy, at least we try. Our little local bakery went out of business, it couldn't compete with the chain grocery stores.

I think we could rake a lot of other busniness over the coals too, Lowe's and Home Depot just off the top of my head. 

They are the culprits for taking business away from small hardware stores and building supply companies.

The chain grocery stores put the mom and pop neighborhood grocery stores out of business. 

The small local car dealers, can't compete with the big guys.  The local tire shop (which we still use, no Les Slob for us).

If we think about it, Wal-mart is certainly not the only big business that has taken over our lives.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 22, 2013)

Katybug said:


> *In answer your question...when Wal-Mart first opened here ages ago, I shopped there quite a few times.  Enough to form my opinion, and I'm sorry to have misled you.  It is a place I no longer care to shop.  There is no right or wrong, you either like it or you don't. At the same time, I'm quick to admit there is no way to know how much money I could have saved if I felt differently.  I have friends who love the savings and shop there regularly.
> 
> I would like to share a funny story, tho, and one I laugh about every time I think back on it.  My g'son wanted a particular CD, one that he had seen there and, of course, it would be the least expensive place to buy it.  The CD wasn't in place as he had seen it the day before, nor was there an employee in sight to ask for assistance -- as usual.  Must have been a bad day for me, but I began very quietly saying to myself, "I hate this place, I hate this place, I hate this place."  From out of nowhere an employee appeared and said, "I don't blame you, lady, I hate this place too and if it didn't pay my salary I would never set foot in here."  We all got a big laugh out of it.
> 
> ...



I didn't think you misled me. I was just curious how you knew. BUT you're story says it has honest customer service. lol


----------



## That Guy (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 22, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I buy my clothing from the Salvation Army - on average I pay $2-$3 for a shirt or pair of pants, and they have sizes all the way up. If I were really diligent and wanted to save even more I'd go there on Wednesdays when they have 1/2 off most of the clothing.
> 
> You say Walmart helped nudge America away from being a manufacturing economy as if that were a _good_ thing. Yet in an earlier paragraph you tell the tale of the Carolinas losing their furniture businesses. Which is it?



I'm size 20-22 in women's, last checked size 46 in men's pants. (I can't do men's pants by that size, because it's the hips not the belly, and, apparently men don't have hips. lol) Hubby wears somewhere in the 50s now for pants. (I don't keep track.) I told you--it's a size problem. And, I'm not buying used undies. I have to draw a line somewhere, and that's it. lol

As for America getting away from manufacturing is a good thing? I never said it was good or bad. It just is. I regret it, simply because I grew up with "America has pride in manufacturing." Unfortunately, I also lived through $8000 of any car made in America went to union members for their pensions. Then, to add insult to injury, they simply reneged on their promise of a pension, so those union members were raped, and GM still took a pay-out from the feds to stay solvent.

There was a time when America lived with the horse and buggy. People were flabbergasted when that way of life disappeared for the industrial age. Now we're on the other side, and we're flabbergasted. It's progress--good and bad. It can't be stopped, even if it should be stopped. America is becoming a technology country. We either adapt or get out of the way. We're online, so we didn't get out of the way.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 22, 2013)

Katybug said:


> AT WHAT COST says....from what I've read, they single handedly destroyed furniture making in the Carolinas,
> 
> *You nailed it on that one!  A couple friends of the man I work for (from High Point, NC, which used to be a furniture mecca and then some)  were yrs ago put in the position of having to close their furn mfg businesses & go bankrupt, or move their operations to Shanghai....and move they did.  They despise every aspect of it, but with families to provide for, it was either sink or swim.  They "single handedly" blame the infamous Wal-Mart, and say they will never get over the heartbreak of having to put so many here out of work.  Staying open would have helped nothing, as American made furniture was not selling, or anything else made here -- as we all well know.  *



The Carolina furniture manufacturers were in a hard spot. They took on WalMart as the sole customer (because it made them more money, so it would be hard to pass up.) Pop Walden squeezed them on the bottom line to the point they were hardly making any profit. They were already teetering towards bankruptcy, but he had a thing for only American made at his prices. When he died, his kids weren't so worried about American made, so they negotiated overseas. Overseas made cheaper--in all ways. One of the first things I learned about business is not to rely on just one customer. Sadly, that was the case history to use to prove the point.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 22, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> I do what I can to "shop local" and keep small businesses in business.
> 
> I shop at my local little family owned Drug Store and pay more, but I want to help keep them around. I bought my computer from a local business who builds and sells their own computers and I have my internet access through them.
> 
> ...



Your judging the furniture by what it is now. When the country first heard about WalMart, their furniture was as good as furniture stores, because it was the same furniture. Now you're seeing cheap imports.

I often buy locally too, but I doubt the corner hardware store stays open from my $5 a month. The pharmacy stays open, because my co-pay is the same amount no matter where I go, and the little mom and pop pharmacy has better service than the Rite-Aid around my corner.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 22, 2013)

atwhatcost said:


> Your judging the furniture by what it is now. When the country first heard about WalMart, their furniture was as good as furniture stores, because it was the same furniture. Now you're seeing cheap imports.
> 
> I often buy locally too, but I doubt the corner hardware store stays open from my $5 a month. The pharmacy stays open, because my co-pay is the same amount no matter where I go, and the little mom and pop pharmacy has better service than the Rite-Aid around my corner.


We have only had Wal-marts in my area for a short period of time, not even 10 years, so I didn't know they used to sell quality stuff.

 I wouldn't buy used underwear to save my soul either.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 22, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Just a thought ... I agree that their furniture is garbage, but just the fact that it's cheap and available is alluring to the masses who don't have a lot of expendable income. If Wal-Mart weren't around then perhaps a lot of local craftsmen - including retired ones - could set up home shops to produce economical yet quality furniture to fill that niche. You'd having thriving small businesses across the country, employed seniors, an improved economy and happy customers, with nothing bearing a "Made in Taiwan" label.
> 
> In addition, there will always be a high-end market, so those folks can go to their usual furniture stores and spend $5,000 on a canopy bed with hand-turned oak spindles.



Actually, as much as Americans complain about manufacturing jobs going overseas, it has its benefits. "Made in Taiwan" has become a good thing. Manufacturers go overseas to pay less to the workers. The workers become skilled, form unions, and end up being middle-classed, which, in turn, raises the quality of life for other people and the country in general. Once they do that, then the manufacturers leave for new grounds, and it starts over again. Meanwhile, no one wants to go back to incredibly poor, so the new middle-class finds new ways to keep making the same amount of money. Taiwan is no longer a Third-World nation.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Katybug (Oct 22, 2013)

atwhatcost said:


> I'm size 20-22 in women's, last checked size 46 in men's pants. (I can't do men's pants by that size, because it's the hips not the belly, and, apparently men don't have hips. lol) Hubby wears somewhere in the 50s now for pants. (I don't keep track.) I told you--it's a size problem. And, I'm not buying used undies. I have to draw a line somewhere, and that's it. lol
> 
> As for America getting away from manufacturing is a good thing? I never said it was good or bad. It just is. I regret it, simply because I grew up with "America has pride in manufacturing." Unfortunately, I also lived through $8000 of any car made in America went to union members for their pensions. Then, to add insult to injury, they simply reneged on their promise of a pension, so those union members were raped, and GM still took a pay-out from the feds to stay solvent.
> 
> There was a time when America lived with the horse and buggy. People were flabbergasted when that way of life disappeared for the industrial age. Now we're on the other side, and we're flabbergasted. It's progress--good and bad. It can't be stopped, even if it should be stopped. America is becoming a technology country. We either adapt or get out of the way. We're online, so we didn't get out of the way.



*Very well stated and I totally agree with you.*


----------



## Katybug (Oct 22, 2013)

atwhatcost said:


> The Carolina furniture manufacturers were in a hard spot. They took on WalMart as the sole customer (because it made them more money, so it would be hard to pass up.) Pop Walden squeezed them on the bottom line to the point they were hardly making any profit. They were already teetering towards bankruptcy, but he had a thing for only American made at his prices. When he died, his kids weren't so worried about American made, so they negotiated overseas. Overseas made cheaper--in all ways. One of the first things I learned about business is not to rely on just one customer. Sadly, that was the case history to use to prove the point.



*I live here and didn't know that story.  Thx for the info.  I had no idea that when Pop was in charge that they actually had quality furniture as opposed to the crapola they now sell.  Things were a LOT different after he died, things that would make him turn over in his grave from what I've read.
*


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2013)

atwhatcost said:


> Actually, as much as Americans complain about manufacturing jobs going overseas, it has its benefits. "Made in Taiwan" has become a good thing. Manufacturers go overseas to pay less to the workers. The workers become skilled, form unions, and end up being middle-classed, which, in turn, raises the quality of life for other people and the country in general. Once they do that, then the manufacturers leave for new grounds, and it starts over again. Meanwhile, no one wants to go back to incredibly poor, so the new middle-class finds new ways to keep making the same amount of money. Taiwan is no longer a Third-World nation.



For some reason though I haven't been seeing a lot of Taiwanese-owned companies using cheap American labor opening up in the Wilkes Barre (PA) area.

Taiwan has an authoritative and conservative government and is fighting the brand-new unions at every turn. Somehow I don't see the workers conception and execution of unionization as anything but a paper tiger. 

And in the big picture, I don't see how it's America's job to put its own people out of work in order to raise the standard of living of other countries.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2013)

atwhatcost said:


> I'm size 20-22 in women's, last checked size 46 in men's pants. (I can't do men's pants by that size, because it's the hips not the belly, and, apparently men don't have hips. lol) Hubby wears somewhere in the 50s now for pants. (I don't keep track.) I told you--it's a size problem. And, I'm not buying used undies. I have to draw a line somewhere, and that's it. lol



I'll have to check the next time I'm over there - not sure what size the men's pants (even without the hips!  ) go up to, but I know they have a separate Big & Tall section. On the racks I go through I think the largest men's pants sizes I've seen have been somewhere around 44-46, and of course their selection isn't as grand as the skinny-minnies and their 30-32s. 



> As for America getting away from manufacturing is a good thing? I never said it was good or bad. It just is. I regret it, simply because I grew up with "America has pride in manufacturing." Unfortunately, I also lived through $8000 of any car made in America went to union members for their pensions. Then, to add insult to injury, they simply reneged on their promise of a pension, so those union members were raped, and GM still took a pay-out from the feds to stay solvent.



"It just is" - LOL! Excuse me laughing, but that's a very Taoist saying, one I use all the time. Well-played! 

I have no love of unions - I believe their time has come and gone. I was a witness to the inefficiency and downright criminality of unions when my older brother had dealings with them. He had paid into their slush fund for his entire career, but when he needed them they turned their backs and kept the money.



> There was a time when America lived with the horse and buggy. People were flabbergasted when that way of life disappeared for the industrial age. Now we're on the other side, and we're flabbergasted. It's progress--good and bad. It can't be stopped, even if it should be stopped. America is becoming a technology country. We either adapt or get out of the way. We're online, so we didn't get out of the way.



I'm not a Luddite - I just portray one on television. 

So that technology - it seems most of it is manufactured overseas. We're just the end-users, right? How can we be a nation of consumers without first manufacturing anything? Be a service economy? Service to whom? The 1%'ers? Hardly enough to go around. 

Don't know about you, but I'm online because there's nowhere around here that would hire a 55-year-old guy to do anything but minimum-wage work, and even that is at a premium now. I've been in the working world and I've seen all the drawbacks, the dependencies and the cut-throat tactics used by large corporations. I chose not to be a victim of such tactics and decided to use technology to aid me in my quest for self-sufficiency, albeit the minimum amount of tech required to get the job done.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Katybug (Oct 23, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



*That is hilarious and I have to say....their appearance is about 100 x better than those I've seen shopping at our stores.  *


----------



## That Guy (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



Looks like she is wearing a curtain.  But yes, she should have grabbed one from a larger window!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 24, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



*Gawd, that's funny...the picture and the advertisement.  I've gotten a doz or so e-mails over the yrs with pix only of Wal-Mart shoppers and you can't help but wonder if they were on crack as they were dressing.*


----------



## Pappy (Oct 24, 2013)

Katybug....funny you should mention "crack"


----------



## Katybug (Oct 24, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Katybug....funny you should mention "crack"



LOL....a pun and I'm too tired to even realize it.  Thx, Pappy!


----------



## helenbacque (May 7, 2017)

I never was a dedicated Walmart customer but I recently gave up driving so I use Walmart's 'deliver to my door' ordering.  I save up my list until I have enough items to take advantage of $35 Free Delivery.  Also love Amazon same policy.  I use a Kindle for reading and Overdrive to access my library for books and other reading supplies.  No longer driving requires compromises.  Thank heaven, today's options are available


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 7, 2017)

If you shop Walmart for only the cheaper products, then you will save money.  But, it's best to get your other groceries at other stores. At Walmart, it is the price at the register that counts, not the price at the counter. There's a little box at the cash register, which shows you the price of the item , when it's scanned. You have seconds to decide if you want the item at that price. There is a Pennsylvania lady, Mary Bach ( Look her up), who has successfully sued Walmart for overcharging her 2 cents on her fish sticks. The price at the register was 2 cents higher than at the counter. She sued 5 times and won 5 times. Walmart changed their policy, so it's the price at the register that you will be charged. NOT the price on the counter. Some estimate that 1 out of every 10 items has a higher register price than  the counter price. If you notice the price difference, the clerk will give you the items at the counter price. But how many of use even look at that cash register price box/


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 7, 2017)

There's the little item price box. bet you never noticed it.


----------



## Butterfly (May 7, 2017)

I get a lot of basic stuff -- flour, paper stuff, cleaning supplies, etc. -- at Wal-Mart because it is cheaper.  I get my produce at Sprouts.  Wal-Mart's produce is terrible, and costs more than Sprouts.  One thing I've found that is a heck of a lot cheaper than anywhere else is OTC medicines.  My dog has allergies and needs a particular one-- Wal-Mart has a store brand of the drug that works just as well as Walgreen's store brand, and it is WAY less than Walgreens.

Although I'm not impoverished, I can't afford to be spending more than I have to for things, especially as everything seems to be going up right now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> If you shop Walmart for only the cheaper products, then you will save money.  But, it's best to get your other groceries at other stores. At Walmart, it is the price at the register that counts, not the price at the counter. There's a little box at the cash register, which shows you the price of the item , when it's scanned. You have seconds to decide if you want the item at that price. There is a Pennsylvania lady, Mary Bach ( Look her up), who has successfully sued Walmart for overcharging her 2 cents on her fish sticks. The price at the register was 2 cents higher than at the counter. She sued 5 times and won 5 times. Walmart changed their policy, so it's the price at the register that you will be charged. NOT the price on the counter. Some estimate that 1 out of every 10 items has a higher register price than  the counter price. If you notice the price difference, the clerk will give you the items at the counter price. But how many of use even look at that cash register price box/



My local Walmart has a few scanners scattered around, strapped to pillars in the aisles, so you can do a price check on individual items before you get to the register.  I use them when I'm unsure about the price.


----------



## terry123 (May 7, 2017)

We have a great Walmart here in Friendswood, Tx.  Never had a problem with prices ringing correctly and I check my tape before leaving the store.  They have the best chicken salad and broccoli salad that I buy by the lb. and make sandwiches for lunch.  There is also a McDonalds in the store which is nice if I want to splurge for something.


----------



## IKE (May 7, 2017)

That Guy said:


>



Wally World is also where I made the determination that Great Big Ol' Gals have no business whatsoever wearing yoga pants out in public......I'll let your imaginations take it from there.


----------



## jujube (May 7, 2017)

Maybe there should be a group here.....we could call it WA (Walmart Anonymous) for those of us who actually _like_ to shop at Walmart (but then it wouldn't particularly be _anonymous_, would it?)

I save an incredible amount of money on my over-the-counter meds as the Walmart brand is usually identical to the "Brand" brand.  

The produce at _my_ Walmart is usually every bit as good as the produce at Publix at about 60% of the price.  And if it isn't, I don't buy it.  If I've bought it and it doesn't live up to my expectations, I bring it back.  Except for the fact that it is, admittedly, hard to find a clerk, I've never had any problems with customer service either.  Long lines?  Yeah, there are usually long lines if you shop at prime times, but there are long lines anywhere.  I don't like the long lines at Publix or Aldi, either.

Walmart sells the same cosmetics as Walgreens and CVS, cheaper.  Walmart sells the same men's underwear as Kohls...cheaper.   Walmart sells the same toys for the grandkids as Kids R Us....a WHOLE lot cheaper.  

When I win the lottery big or marry rich, I'll start having my personal assistant do my shopping for me....wherever she wants.  Until then, it's Walmart for me.  

Now, let's recite the creed and have some coffee.....from Walmart, of course.


----------



## Wayne (May 7, 2017)

WE only have 2 grocery stores here Walmart and a Texas owned chain that is excellent in about every way except prices they are high much higher. Do I like Walmart NO I do not but when it is about all you got you go.


----------



## Furryanimal (May 12, 2017)

Here in Britain Walmart trade as ASDA and I find my weekly shop is around £20 a week cheaper than at their major rivals.They are very popular.Customer service is excellent by the way.


----------



## JustBonee (May 12, 2017)

jujube said:


> Maybe there should be a group here.....we could call it WA (Walmart Anonymous) for those of us who actually _like_ to shop at Walmart (but then it wouldn't particularly be _anonymous_, would it?)
> 
> I save an incredible amount of money on my over-the-counter meds as the Walmart brand is usually identical to the "Brand" brand.
> 
> ...




Another  happy Walmart shopper here.   I don't expect it to be Central Market quality, but the superstore near my house is big, clean and I never have problems with lines or finding anything.  
Prices are good, and I always use the savings catcher program on their website for more savings.


----------



## HarryH (May 12, 2017)

I live equal distance between a Kroger(Ralph's) and Walmart. Some things I want can't be found at Walmart and vice versa for Kroger. Even with the Kroger card, Walmart is cheaper so the bulk of items purchased are at Walmart. Other than that... Kroger must have a dress code. lol!


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 12, 2017)

That Guy said:


>



Here is Walmart as we really see it!


----------



## Pappy (May 13, 2017)




----------



## jujube (May 13, 2017)

Ahhhhh.   The prices are good and you get entertainment thrown in for free.  What more can you ask?


----------



## Pappy (May 13, 2017)




----------



## helenbacque (May 13, 2017)

Sometimes literally and figuratively can be confusing


----------

